
Intel preps 'Android x86’ for netbooks and slates - ckcin
http://apcmag.com/intel-preps-android-froyo-x86-for-netbooks-and-slates.htm
======
pacoverdi
Does it mean we'll be able to run the Android SDK directly on the netbook and
test apps natively instead of using a simulator that takes 10 minutes to boot
and is slow like hell?

As the SDK is based on eclipse, I'm not sure the performance boost will be
that impressive :)

EDIT: I have nothing against eclipse, I just haven't tried running it on a
netbook

------
pacak
HTTP Error 403.6 - Forbidden: IP address of the client has been rejected.

~~~
kapranoff
Unfortunately APCMag.com is not currently available in your country for legal
and commercial reasons.

Wow.

------
pvdm
They given up on MeeGo ?

~~~
martythemaniak
Why? Intel makes money moving chips, and two Atom-capable mobile OSs are
better than one.

